# network link in hardened is sit - solved

## michi-monster

I have installed gentoo-hardened successfully. Sorry, the network is not recognized. Or I have a mistake. The adapter is displayed as net.sit. I have set the link from net.lo to net.sit. Unfortunately, this did not improve. What can i do?

```

#dmesg | grep net

[    0.577363] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.581540] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.750249] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.750563] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.752571] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.753357] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.753458] netconsole: network logging started
```

```
#dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.8.17-hardened-r2 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.9.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.9.4 p1.0, pie-0.6.4) ) #1 SMP Wed Mar 1 14:11:22 -00 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.17-hardened-r2 root=/dev/sda6

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'eager' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009e7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009e800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ad0e8fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ad0e9000-0x00000000ad118fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ad119000-0x00000000ad128fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ad129000-0x00000000ad7aafff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ad7ab000-0x00000000ae3a5fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ae3a6000-0x00000000ae3a6fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ae3a7000-0x00000000ae5acfff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ae5ad000-0x00000000ae9f2fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ae9f3000-0x00000000aeff3fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000aeff4000-0x00000000aeffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000feb80000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec10000-0x00000000fec10fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed40000-0x00000000fed44fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed80000-0x00000000fed8ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000031effffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/A68HM-PLUS, BIOS 1701 05/25/2016

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x31f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF write-through

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-E7FFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E8000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000C0000000 mask FFFFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 000000031f000000 aka 12784M

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT  

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xaf000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fd840-0x000fd84f] mapped at [ffff8800000fd840]

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] BRK [0x021fc000, 0x021fcfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x021fd000, 0x021fdfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x021fe000, 0x021fefff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x021ff000, 0x021fffff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02200000, 0x02200fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F0490 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000AD120078 00006C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000AD1272E0 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has valid Length but zero Address: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20160422/tbfadt-658)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000AD120180 007159 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000AD7A0080 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000AD1273F0 000072 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000AD127468 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000AD1274B0 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000AD1274F0 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: CRAT 0x00000000AD128620 000550 (v01 AMD    BANTRY   00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x00000000AD127580 000042 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000AD1275C8 000B9C (v01 AMD    BANTRY   00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000AD128168 0004B7 (v02 AMD    BANTRY   00000001 MSFT 04000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000031effffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x31effa000-0x31effdfff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000031effffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ad0e8fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ae3a6000-0x00000000ae3a6fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000ae5ad000-0x00000000ae9f2fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000aeff4000-0x00000000aeffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000031effffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000031effffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2933977

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11029 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 705852 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 34752 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 2224128 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10228210 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xad0e9000-0xad118fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xad119000-0xad128fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xad129000-0xad7aafff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xad7ab000-0xae3a5fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xae3a7000-0xae5acfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xae9f3000-0xaeff3fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xaf000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfeb7ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfeb80000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfec0ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec11000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfed3ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed7ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xaf000000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 31 pages/cpu @ffff88031ec00000 s88728 r8192 d30056 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s88728 r8192 d30056 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2888111

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.17-hardened-r2 root=/dev/sda6

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 11466348K/11735908K available (8776K kernel code, 1708K rwdata, 2740K rodata, 1180K init, 788K bss, 269560K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:456 16

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484873504 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3890.116 MHz processor

[    0.000016] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7780.23 BogoMIPS (lpj=3890116)

[    0.000178] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 501

[    0.000261] ACPI: Core revision 20160422

[    0.002998] ACPI: 3 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.003203] Security Framework initialized

[    0.003283] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003375] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.004042] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.008789] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.011128] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.011221] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.011669] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.011750] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.011829] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.011917] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512

[    0.011996] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512, 1GB 0

[    0.016053] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K (ffffffff8212e000 - ffffffff82136000)

[    0.028128] smpboot: APIC(10) Converting physical 1 to logical package 0

[    0.028209] smpboot: Max logical packages: 2

[    0.028600] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.140375] smpboot: CPU0: AMD A8-6600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (family: 0x15, model: 0x13, stepping: 0x1)

[    0.140599] Performance Events: Fam15h core perfctr, AMD PMU driver.

[    0.140774] ... version:                0

[    0.140853] ... bit width:              48

[    0.140933] ... generic registers:      6

[    0.141013] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.141093] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.141173] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.141253] ... event mask:             000000000000003f

[    0.141521] MCE: In-kernel MCE decoding enabled.

[    0.141724] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.141804] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3

[    0.327382] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.327540] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (31116.63 BogoMIPS)

[    0.328610] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.328855] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xad129000-0xad7aafff] (6823936 bytes)

[    0.329066] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xae3a7000-0xae5acfff] (2121728 bytes)

[    0.329300] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.329406] kworker/u8:0 (30) used greatest stack depth: 14368 bytes left

[    0.329557] RTC time: 11:44:03, date: 03/04/17

[    0.331989] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.332251] kworker/u8:0 (33) used greatest stack depth: 13872 bytes left

[    0.337415] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.337575] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.337741] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.337873] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.337961] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.338264] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.338348] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.338429] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.347614] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.347842] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.347923] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.348003] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.348084] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.348289] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.350823] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.351452] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.351547] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.351628] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.351828] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.352441] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[    0.356695] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.356782] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.357039] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PCIeHotplug PME]

[    0.357292] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.357396] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] only partially covers this bridge

[    0.357633] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.357714] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.357795] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.357875] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.357955] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.358036] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.358164] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.358293] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.358426] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.358512] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:1410] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.358610] pci 0000:00:01.0: [1002:990e] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.358619] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.358624] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf000-0xf0ff]

[    0.358630] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb3ffff]

[    0.358672] pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.358733] pci 0000:00:01.1: [1002:9902] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.358741] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb44000-0xfeb47fff]

[    0.358792] pci 0000:00:01.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.358877] pci 0000:00:10.0: [1022:7814] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.358898] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb48000-0xfeb49fff 64bit]

[    0.358999] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.359041] pci 0000:00:10.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.359166] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1022:7801] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.359181] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xf140-0xf147]

[    0.359189] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf130-0xf133]

[    0.359198] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf120-0xf127]

[    0.359206] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf110-0xf113]

[    0.359214] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf100-0xf10f]

[    0.359223] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfeb4e000-0xfeb4e7ff]

[    0.359320] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1022:7807] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.359332] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4d000-0xfeb4dfff]

[    0.359420] pci 0000:00:12.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.359536] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1022:7808] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.359551] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4c000-0xfeb4c0ff]

[    0.359627] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.359628] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.359663] pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.359782] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1022:7807] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.359794] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4b000-0xfeb4bfff]

[    0.359879] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.359995] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1022:7808] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.360010] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4a000-0xfeb4a0ff]

[    0.360086] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.360087] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.360124] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.360245] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1022:780b] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.360366] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1022:780d] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.360384] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb40000-0xfeb43fff 64bit]

[    0.360447] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.360481] pci 0000:00:14.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.360593] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1022:780e] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.360715] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1022:780f] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.360780] pci 0000:00:14.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.360899] pci 0000:00:15.0: [1022:43a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.360969] pci 0000:00:15.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.360970] pci 0000:00:15.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.361008] pci 0000:00:15.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.361127] pci 0000:00:15.1: [1022:43a1] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.361195] pci 0000:00:15.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.361196] pci 0000:00:15.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.361234] pci 0000:00:15.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.361352] pci 0000:00:15.2: [1022:43a2] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.361420] pci 0000:00:15.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.361421] pci 0000:00:15.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.361459] pci 0000:00:15.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.361585] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1400] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.361654] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1401] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.361722] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1402] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.361790] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1403] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.361864] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1404] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.361931] pci 0000:00:18.5: [1022:1405] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.362072] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 01] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362161] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362162] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362163] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362164] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362165] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362166] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362167] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.362228] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8178] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.362250] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.362282] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfea00000-0xfea03fff 64bit]

[    0.362402] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.362403] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.365434] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.365535] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.365538] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.365627] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b21:1142] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.365657] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe907fff 64bit]

[    0.365799] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3cold

[    0.368430] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.368534] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.368624] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.368646] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.368674] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe800fff 64bit]

[    0.368692] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff 64bit pref]

[    0.368795] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.368796] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.368840] pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.371437] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.371538] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.371541] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.371545] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.372047] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.372518] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.372992] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.373476] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.373841] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.374285] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.374764] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.375208] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.375935] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:01.0

[    0.376017] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:01.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.376150] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.376228] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:01.0

[    0.376398] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.376527] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.376572] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.376675] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.376764] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.376861] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.376966] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.377049] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.377181] PTP clock support registered

[    0.377350] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.377456] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.379502] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.379559] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.379560] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xad0e9000-0xafffffff]

[    0.379561] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xae3a7000-0xafffffff]

[    0.379561] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xae9f3000-0xafffffff]

[    0.379562] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xaf000000-0xafffffff]

[    0.379563] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x31f000000-0x31fffffff]

[    0.379675] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.379756] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.379836] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.379927] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.380084] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.380286] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.382415] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.387311] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.387432] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.387617] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.387819] system 00:00: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.387906] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.387971] system 00:01: [mem 0xb0000000-0xdfffffff] has been reserved

[    0.388056] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.388117] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.388253] system 00:03: [io  0x0300-0x031f] has been reserved

[    0.388337] system 00:03: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.388435] system 00:03: [io  0x0230-0x023f] has been reserved

[    0.388517] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.388565] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.388661] system 00:05: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.388746] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.388780] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.388979] pnp 00:07: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.389021] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.389227] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.389312] system 00:08: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.389393] system 00:08: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.389489] system 00:08: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.389570] system 00:08: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.389651] system 00:08: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.389733] system 00:08: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.389823] system 00:08: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.389905] system 00:08: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.389985] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.390066] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.390147] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.390228] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.390308] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.390388] system 00:08: [io  0x0800-0x089f] has been reserved

[    0.390490] system 00:08: [io  0x0b00-0x0b0f] has been reserved

[    0.390571] system 00:08: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.390652] system 00:08: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.390732] system 00:08: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.390812] system 00:08: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.390893] system 00:08: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.390974] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.391055] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.391136] system 00:08: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed70fff] has been reserved

[    0.391216] system 00:08: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff] has been reserved

[    0.391297] system 00:08: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.391378] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.391554] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.398543] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.398718] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.398817] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.398899] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.398984] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.399071] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.399154] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.399240] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.399322] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.399405] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.399540] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.399675] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.399676] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.399677] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.399678] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.399679] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.399680] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.399681] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.399682] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.399683] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.399683] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.399684] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.399685] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.399686] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.399687] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 10 [mem 0xe0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.399688] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.399689] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.399690] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.399691] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.399692] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.399693] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.399802] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.400048] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.400465] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.400804] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.400933] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.401092] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.401289] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.401553] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.401636] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.401716] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.401796] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.401895] pci 0000:00:01.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.575764] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.575823] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.575906] software IO TLB [mem 0xa90e9000-0xad0e9000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800a90e9000-ffff8800ad0e8fff]

[    0.576062] perf: AMD NB counters detected

[    0.576284] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[    0.576401] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[    0.576874] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.577264] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.577363] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.577469] audit: type=2000 audit(1488627843.461:1): initialized

[    0.577891] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=22 bucket_order=0

[    0.581151] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.581242] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.581322] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.581540] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.582821] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    0.582960] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.583040] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.583182] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.583797] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.583984] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.584120] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.584233] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.584368] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.586945] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.587051] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[    0.587237] ACPI Error: [AFN7] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20160422/psargs-359)

[    0.587481] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.VGA.LCD._BCM] (Node ffff880312c93ca8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20160422/psparse-542)

[    0.587741] ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20160422/video-354)

[    0.587939] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

[    0.588505] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.609174] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.609891] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.610003] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.610293] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.611807] loop: module loaded

[    0.612007] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    0.612224] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.612358] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio 

[    0.613151] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.613461] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.613657] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.613847] scsi host3: ahci

[    0.614037] scsi host4: ahci

[    0.614229] scsi host5: ahci

[    0.614354] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb4e000 port 0xfeb4e100 irq 24

[    0.614505] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb4e000 port 0xfeb4e180 irq 24

[    0.614636] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb4e000 port 0xfeb4e200 irq 24

[    0.614768] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb4e000 port 0xfeb4e280 irq 24

[    0.614900] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb4e000 port 0xfeb4e300 irq 24

[    0.615037] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb4e000 port 0xfeb4e380 irq 24

[    0.615375] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.615480] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.615577] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.615663] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.615757] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k

[    0.615843] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    0.615940] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    0.616179] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.616268] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.616495] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    0.616516] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.616645] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.616781] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    0.616919] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    0.617037] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfeb4c000

[    0.623516] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.623659] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.623740] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.623869] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.623948] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.17-hardened-r2 ehci_hcd

[    0.624028] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.624292] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.624382] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.624695] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.624908] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.625044] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    0.625180] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    0.625280] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfeb4a000

[    0.631509] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.631642] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.631725] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.631855] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.631936] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.17-hardened-r2 ehci_hcd

[    0.632016] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.632294] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.632383] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.632596] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.632692] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.632894] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.633105] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.633261] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfeb4d000

[    0.688573] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.688658] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.688788] usb usb3: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.688868] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.17-hardened-r2 ohci_hcd

[    0.688949] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.689242] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.689331] hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.689637] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.689835] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.689987] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfeb4b000

[    0.745570] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.745655] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.745785] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.745866] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.8.17-hardened-r2 ohci_hcd

[    0.745947] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    0.746238] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.746327] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.746542] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.746704] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.746812] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.746960] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.747397] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.747510] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.747715] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.747982] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.748171] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.748276] rtc_cmos 00:04: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.748611] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.748759] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.749124] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.749210] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.749645] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[    0.749844] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.750112] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (65536 buckets, 262144 max)

[    0.750249] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    0.750467] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.750563] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    0.750858] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.751228] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.751460] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    0.751695] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.751792] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.752185] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x06001119

[    0.752270] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x06001119

[    0.752358] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x06001119

[    0.752460] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x06001119

[    0.752571] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.752863] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.753230]   Magic number: 9:131:731

[    0.753357] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.753458] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.753633] acpi_cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    0.753949] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    0.753950] ALSA device list:

[    0.754032]   No soundcards found.

[    0.754303] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    0.760160] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    0.921111] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.921229] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.921350] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.921471] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.990517] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    1.002537] random: fast init done

[    1.082535] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.082654] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.083622] ata1.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA DT01ACA100, MS2OA750, max UDMA/133

[    1.083711] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.083868] ata2.00: ATAPI: DRW-24D5MT, 1.10, max UDMA/133

[    1.084769] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.085105] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA DT01ACA1 A750 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.085260] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.098724] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    1.098751] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.098967] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    1.099128] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.099214] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.099256] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.099577] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ASUS     DRW-24D5MT       1.10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.114620] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 47x/94x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.114754] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.115056] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.115129] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.122087] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0745

[    1.122172] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    1.122254] usb 1-3: Product: USB Storage

[    1.122335] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 000000000903

[    1.125971] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    1.126169] scsi host6: usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[    1.128519] usb 3-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    1.161750]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8

[    1.162376] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.162486] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.162570] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.162840] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.162920] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.163000] md: autorun ...

[    1.163080] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.184701] EXT4-fs (sda6): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    1.185005] EXT4-fs (sda6): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    1.206431] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    1.206601] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

[    1.237008] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.237872] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1180K (ffffffff82007000 - ffffffff8212e000)

[    1.238003] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 14336k

[    1.238635] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1408K (ffff8800018a0000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    1.241023] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1356K (ffff880001cad000 - ffff880001e00000)

[    1.285625] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046a, idProduct=b090

[    1.285720] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.285802] usb 3-2: Product: USB keyboard

[    1.285882] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Cherry

[    1.293925] input: Cherry USB keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:046A:B090.0001/input/input6

[    1.345731] hid-generic 0003:046A:B090.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Cherry USB keyboard] on usb-0000:00:12.0-2/input0

[    1.357644] input: Cherry USB keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/0003:046A:B090.0002/input/input7

[    1.409748] hid-generic 0003:046A:B090.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Cherry USB keyboard] on usb-0000:00:12.0-2/input1

[    1.618535] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3890.260 MHz

[    1.618643] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x7026d370f2f, max_idle_ns: 881590487022 ns

[    1.848526] loadkeys (1204) used greatest stack depth: 13328 bytes left

[    1.857933] init-early.sh (1202) used greatest stack depth: 12848 bytes left

[    1.926653] random: crng init done

[    2.086844] cp (1221) used greatest stack depth: 12736 bytes left

[    2.132397] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   0903 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    2.132732] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.136762] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    2.626617] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.085034] udevd[1553]: starting version 3.1.5

[    5.559564] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[  168.436408] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

The interface sit0 in an IPv6 over IPv4 tunnel endpoint. Its not a physical interface.

You either have the driver missing from the kernel or you have made it a module and its not loaded.

Boot the install media and run 

```
lspci -k
```

That will tell the driver in use.

Boot your gentoo and check your kernel.  Rebuild the kernel if you need to.

----------

## michi-monster

Many thanks. The driver RTL8111/8168 was not activ. I have recompiled.

----------

